
CO₂ levels over AUS rose even after Covid-19 forced global emissions down - atlasshorts
http://theconversation.com/carbon-dioxide-levels-over-australia-rose-even-after-covid-19-forced-global-emissions-down-heres-why-144119
======
atlasshorts
The CO₂ increase is due to the burning of fossil fuels for energy, and land
use change such as deforestation which leaves fewer trees to absorb CO₂ from
the air, and changes the uptake and release of carbon in the soils.

